# Red. My fav color!



## Bluestingray (May 7, 2014)



Reactions: Like 14 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (May 7, 2014)

NICE!! a band new mill! have fun getting it all dirty!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Bluestingray (May 7, 2014)

21" - 31" wide slabs of mesquite on the agenda!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ironman123 (May 7, 2014)

Wahoo. 

Ray


----------



## shadetree_1 (May 7, 2014)

YEA ! Wish it was mine!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 7, 2014)

That is so cool, post some pics when you get her set up and milling.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bluestingray (May 11, 2014)

Test run. First up to bat, 24 x 29 x 9 mesquite chop block.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Bluestingray (Jul 31, 2014)

11' x 24" x 2" slabs. These were center cuts. i'll be using thirty odd inches of the other two cuts for bases, for a table.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mandolin (Aug 30, 2014)

I have had a Hud-Son 228 for six years and have probably milled over 50,000 bf with it. No major problems at all. I think you made a good choice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

